# Please help! Veet Hair Removing cream has burnt my face...



## Kelaia (May 15, 2008)

I have used this before with no problems (it is the one specified for facial use), but as soon as I put it on I felt a burning sensation so I wiped it off as soon as possible, but I now have a sore, stinging and red upper lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did it yesterday and smothered it with pure aloe vera gel (Aubrey Organics), used a cold compress, then at night smoothed some Neosporin over it. Today it still feels tight and looks awful. I smoothed another layer of Neosporin over it.

I feel so stupid lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I usually wax my upper lip, but because I have a hair appointment tomorrow, and waxing brings up little whiteheads for a few days, I thought I would use the hair removing cream. BAD MOVE!!! Now I am left with what looks like the reverse of the Jokers red smile over my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .  I bet nobody would have even noticed the little hairs that I had, but they will surely notice this red rash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it's better by tomorrow. I don't really want to go into the salon with a scabby upper lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh, and the Veet cream went straight in the trash afterwards!! Grrrr.

Is there anything else I can do to calm it?  TIA!


----------



## makeba (May 15, 2008)

i think Veet is the devil!!! i used this stuff under my chin and almost went thru the roof. keep using the aloe vera gel that will soothe it and use the neosporin too. you could add a cotton swab of peroxide that will help with the inflammation. afterwards use cocoa butter stick to make sure it doesnt turn dark. hth


----------



## Kelaia (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i think Veet is the devil!!! i used this stuff under my chin and almost went thru the roof. keep using the aloe vera gel that will soothe it and use the neosporin too. you could add a cotton swab of peroxide that will help with the inflammation. afterwards use cocoa butter stick to make sure it doesnt turn dark. hth_

 
Yes, I now believe your statement about Veet to be true lol. I will stick to waxing and plucking from now on! 

I am worried that it will leave a dark mark, so I will definitely keep it moisturised. Where could I buy a cocoa butter stick? I have The Body Shop Cocoa butter lip balm and love that for my lips -- would that work for this, do you think? (I think it may block the pores on my skin though).  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 15, 2008)

Oh you poor thing! I am so sorry. I used Nair on my upper lip years ago. It was swolen and red for at least 2 or 3 days. I was so embarassed* and I vowed to never, EVER use it or anything like it on my face again. I remember putting on a lot of face lotion. It may have burned your skin, and I think the best thing to do is keep it moisturized. Poor girl! It'll get better, but yeah-keep cream on it


----------



## Kelaia (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_Oh you poor thing! I am so sorry. I used Nair on my upper lip years ago. It was swolen and red for at least 2 or 3 days. I was so embarassed* and I vowed to never, EVER use it or anything like it on my face again. I remember putting on a lot of face lotion. It may have burned your skin, and I think the best thing to do is keep it moisturized. Poor girl! It'll get better, but yeah-keep cream on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am trying to keep it as moisturised as I can with aloe vera gel, glycerin and a free sample of Mario Badescu's Rosehip oil!  I'm just hoping it doesn't get all flaky tomorrow, that I won't be able to conceal it


----------



## MACGIRL68 (May 16, 2008)

Try a burn gel.


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)

do not put any makeup on it.  do try a burn gel like macgirl said, and keep applying aloe to it.  but DO NOT put makeup on it till the soreness is gone.  if you have any opens sores, even if you can't see them) makeup will make it worse and cause an infection.


----------



## Kelaia (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_do not put any makeup on it.  do try a burn gel like macgirl said, and keep applying aloe to it.  but DO NOT put makeup on it till the soreness is gone.  if you have any opens sores, even if you can't see them) makeup will make it worse and cause an infection._

 
I use Everyday Minerals foundation and concealer, but I'm still guessing it won't look too good over my upper lip atm...It feels really tight now, and still red.

MACGIRL68 - What are some brand names of a burn gel?


----------



## florabundance (May 16, 2008)

I stopped doing Veet cream aaages ago in favour of wax due to problems like this. I used to put Sudocream on it when/if it came out red and sore.
But oh man, i wouldnt advise anyone to use it


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2008)

I used Veet and Nair (separate occasions) on my chin and upper lip once and had the same problem.  Just let it heal and don't use any makeup on it until it's completely healed.  The less junk you put on it, the better the skin can breathe and heal up.  Try not to touch it too much because the bacteria in your fingertips can get into the braised skin.  Wash your hands first before touching the area.

Pure aloe vera gel doesn't usually cause the skin to infect, and ice is fine if it still stings.  Lightly applied neosporan or any of the over the counter creams designed to heal small cuts are okay too.  Not sure about the cocoa butter - my skin clogs up with that so I don't use it on my face.  I'd avoid trying to moisturise the area while it's still healing.

Don't be tempted to cover up the redness.  It won't stay inflamed for long.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 16, 2008)

Oh ouch, I'd never use hair removal creams on my face, just have to stick to waxing and plucking. I actually find using them on my upper thighs hurts too.


----------



## MahaPie (Feb 24, 2013)

Peolple help me please i used the hair removing cream and it burns !!! i did not use the facial one i just got a random hair removing cream n applied on my cheeks .. its burning  and i dont know what to do . i have clg. tom. cant go with pimples all over my face :'(


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kelaia said:


> Is there anything else I can do to calm it? TIA!


  	Try *Avène CICALFATE Repair Cream*, maybe it will help


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 24, 2013)

Get some Silvadene. Or, whatever the less potent equivalent is, over the counter. Go to the burn aisle at the pharmacy, and look for the products with Silver and Sulfur in them.  No lie, I got 2nd degree burns on my legs and foot. I was prescribed Silvadene. I thought for sure that the burns on the top of my foot would leave scarring, or at the least dark pigmentation.  But, they didn't. You would never even know that I got burned.  
  	It sounds like you have a chemical burn, so this is what I would recommend.


----------



## LillyAnna (Mar 19, 2013)

Please help i put that stuff on and it's burning my face so badly! What happened after?? Do your hairs get thicker? Did youre face get wrinkly? i feel do dumb.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 24, 2013)

How long are you using hair removal cream? As far i know that it is always recommended to perform a test by using your hair removal cream on a small patch of skin since this is the only way you will know if you are going to suffer from an allergic reaction to the chemicals. 

The symptoms will be swelling, redness or burning. I think you should stop using this type of hair removing product immediately.


----------



## cricketgirl12 (Apr 7, 2013)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got Veet on my lady bits and now they are swollen, puffy and red. What do I do???? WHAT WAS I THINKING????????????????????????????????????


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 8, 2013)

Don't put any makeup on it. Use almond oil to decrease the harm of your skin. by this way your skin will get nourishment from oil and get back soon on its original texture.


----------



## craycray (May 22, 2013)

this happens to me every time i use hair removal cream>< i should learn to stop. LOL when it gets all stingy in the beginning put ice on it. This will help. The next day, unfortunately it gets worse, and starts to "scab". My advice is not to pick at it until its ready, otherwise you'll end up with a red burn thats scabbing:/ Keep it moisturized, and when its fully healed, pick it off (or it'll come off on its own).


----------



## Marge (Oct 17, 2015)

I used Veet facial for years and when I used it about 3 weeks ago it has blistered one side of my chin/lip area and no matter what I put on it it just re blisters I don't know what else to use anyone got any ideas!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2015)

Marge said:


> I used Veet facial for years and when I used it about 3 weeks ago it has blistered one side of my chin/lip area and no matter what I put on it it just re blisters I don't know what else to use anyone got any ideas!


  Milk may calm it down. Or you can do nothing and let your skin heal itself.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 19, 2015)

Im once used veet under my arms, man oh man, I was chemically burnt, and only used coconut oil and baby powder for weeks.


----------

